# pkg install failures - Stalled installs



## mstang1988 (Apr 15, 2014)

Running FreeBSD 9.2 I'm having issues installing packages.  They stall and never install.  Can you help?  

I get the following:


```
Updating repository catalogue
digests.txz                                                                                                                                                  0%   10KB   0.5KB/s   0.0KB/s - stalled -pkg: An error occurred while fetching package
```
pkg-1.2.6
pkgconf-0.9.4

```
pkg -v
1.2.6
```

pkg.conf

```
# System-wide configuration file for pkg(8)
# For more information on the file format and
# options please refer to the pkg.conf(5) man page

# Configuration options
#PKG_DBDIR          : /var/db/pkg
#PKG_CACHEDIR       : /var/cache/pkg
#PORTSDIR           : /usr/ports
#PUBKEY             : /etc/ssl/pkg.conf
#HANDLE_RC_SCRIPTS  : NO
#ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES  : NO
#SYSLOG             : YES
#SHLIBS             : NO
#AUTODEPS           : NO
#PORTAUDIT_SITE     : http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/auditfile.tbz
#PKG_PLUGINS_DIR    : /usr/local/lib/pkg/plugins
#PKG_ENABLE_PLUGINS : YES
#PLUGINS            : [commands/mystat]
#REPO_AUTOUPDATE    : YES
ALIAS              : {
  all-depends: query %dn-%dv,
  annotations: info -A,
  build-depends: info -qd,
  download: fetch,
  iinfo: info -i -g -x,
  isearch: search -i -g -x,
  leaf: query -e "%a == 0" "%n-%v",
  leaf: query -e "%a == 0" "%n-%v",
  list: info -ql,
  origin: info -qo,
  provided-depends: info -qb,
  raw: info -R,
  required-depends: info -qr,
  shared-depends: info -qB,
  show: info -f -k,
  size: info -sq,
  }
```

/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf
/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf
both are set to:  

```
FreeBSD: {
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
    enabled         : yes,
    mirror_type     : "SRV",
    signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/share/keys/pkg"
}
```


----------



## mstang1988 (Apr 15, 2014)

Update:

Removed

```
signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/share/keys/pkg"
```
 
Same issue.  I was hoping it was the keys (that I don't have) causing the problem.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2014)

The issue seems to be with your connection. The keys don't come into play until the file has been completely downloaded, it's used to verify the file's signature. 

Does this work? 
	
	



```
fetch http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest/All/perl5-5.16.3_9.txz
```


----------



## mstang1988 (Apr 16, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The issue seems to be with your connection. The keys don't come into play until the file has been completely downloaded, it's used to verify the file's signature.
> 
> Does this work?
> 
> ...


Yes, this did work but it was very bursty.  It was stalled for a significant amount of time then picked up and slowed back down.  It averaged only 60kbps.  It appears you are right, connection/firewall related.


----------

